# Anyone familiar with the brand "Western Pro"?



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm super excited about my latest purchase. I had a super cute 2 horse extra tall and wide straight load that we bought last year, but since then we've bought another horse and my two girls and I have fallen in love with hauling to some of the bigger trail rides around my area and possibly even camping this summer. It quickly turned into a squabble over who was going with mama this trip. So after I fixed it up a little, I put it up for sale and made $800 on it from what I spent buying it last year. So one trailer sale, a saddle sale and one paycheck later, I came home with this Western Pro Elite 4 horse slant. LOVE IT! It needs a little paint on the inside but overall, it's in great shape. It has sleeping quarters with AC and a separate midtack. Not bad for $3500. But I've looked and looked and all I can find about the Western Pro's is that they were built in Wyoming. This one is a 2000. Their website hasn't been updated since 2001 or so. Did they get bought out? Just curious. I really don't care since this is exactly what I needed, but I thought maybe someone here knew something.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Never heard of EM , but if you get no responses here I would call Mulligan Trailer Sales (Gillette) and ask them if they knew any history on "Western Pro" horse trailers. Just a shot from the hip , worth a try. Play detective ! :wink:


1-307-682-0025


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a 95 model that I am trying to do the brakes on right now, but having no luck finding any info as to what I need to buy. I think I might have to just take the shoes to AutoZone and hopefully they can find a match.
Your post came up in my search results. This is an old post, but figured I would reply anyway - just because lol
I did buy my trailer in Wyoming, where my hubby is from.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Shawneen said:


> I have a 95 model that I am trying to do the brakes on right now, but having no luck finding any info as to what I need to buy. I think I might have to just take the shoes to AutoZone and hopefully they can find a match.
> Your post came up in my search results. This is an old post, but figured I would reply anyway - just because lol
> I did buy my trailer in Wyoming, where my hubby is from.


_
There are only a few manufacturers of axles and brake assemblies for any kind of trailer.
Guessing I would say probably a Dexter brand on your trailer as they are a huge company with many applications.
Instead of going crazy trying to "match"....
Do some good measurements or remove the entire backing plate and shoes and just replace the whole entire thing.
Did that on a trailer, was cheaper than piece buying it and now all is new and good....cost about $35 per wheel.
*I purchased my stuff from my local True Value Hardware store...all was in stock and best prices!!*
:runninghorse2:..._


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Shawneen! Thanks for replying. Yea it's an old post, but I'm still in love with this trailer. We repainted it and it's my pride and joy. We did our own brakes. Brake assemblies don't have to be brand specific. Like horselovinguy said, the assemblies cross over to many types of trailers. Size depends on the number of lugs on your wheels. We bought our assemblies at Northern Tool because they happened to be on sale there at the time. If you need help with them, just about any trailer repair place will have them. Hope that helped!


----------

